# Những loại hóa chất gây hại trong gia đình



## toilatoi (5/10/21)

Những loại hóa chất gây hại trong gia đình Khi nói đến hóa chất, phần lớn sẽ nghĩ rằng đó là những chất hóa học độc hại, gây nguy hiểm. Tuy nhiên, máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng quan điểm đó chưa thực sự chính xác bởi trên thực tế, các hóa chất được chia thành hai loại cơ bản gồm: hóa chất nguy hiểm và hóa chất ít nguy hiểm hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Theo đó, những hóa chất có nồng độ “nhẹ” và ít nguy hiểm được ứng dụng rất nhiều trong đời sống hàng ngày của chúng ta. Bạn biết đó là gì không? Dễ thấy nhất đó là những chai nước rửa chén, bột giặt, nước xả,… phổ thông mà bạn vẫn sử dụng hàng ngày. Đừng để giá bán máy hút bụi công nghiệpbị những đoạn quảng cáo bắt mắt như “chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên”, “hương chanh tự nhiên”,… đánh lừa bởi thật ra chúng đều được tạo thành từ các công thức hóa học, ngay cả mùi hương cũng là hóa chất tổng hợp. Điều đó cho thấy không phải hóa chất nào cũng độc hại như nhiều người vẫn nghĩ. Các hóa chất có trong các dung dịch tẩy rửa giúp đánh bay vết bẩn rất hiệu quả, bên cạnh đó chi phí sản xuất được tối ưu giúp giá thành sản phẩm thấp. Bạn có thể thử một phép so sánh giữa nước rửa chén phổ thông, nước rửa chén hóa hữu cơ và nước rửa chén 100% Organic để thấy được sự chênh lệch về mức giá của chúng trên thị trường. Vậy, còn hóa chất nguy hiểm thì sao? Đó là những hóa chất có khả năng gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp hoặc gián tiếp đến sức khỏe con người và môi trường. Khi sử dụng sản phẩm chứa các chất này đồng nghĩa bạn đang mạo hiểm bởi các hợp chất có thể gây ra nhiều hệ lụy như: kích ứng, biến đổi gen, gây ung thư hoặc làm tăng nguy cơ gây ung thư,… Mặc dù vậy, chúng được ứng dụng khá nhiều trong đời sống. Và dưới đây là 4 loại hóa chất nguy hiểm được tìm thấy trong các sản phẩm gia dụng mà nhiều khả năng bạn đang sử dụng chúng hàng ngày. a. Triclosan Triclosan là một chất kháng khuẩn, kháng nấm và làm sạch được sử dụng trong một số sản phẩm tiêu dùng như: kem đánh răng, xà phòng, dung dịch rửa tay, chất tẩy rửa gia dụng,… Hóa chất không nằm trong danh mục cấm và được phép sử dụng rộng rãi. Song, nếu lạm dụng chúng quá mức bạn có thể phải ân hận. Các nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng triclosan có thể gây hại cho sức khỏe con người. Cụ thể, chúng phá vỡ protein và là tác nhân thúc đẩy sự kháng thuốc của vi khuẩn. Theo GS. Hammock (Đại học California) khuyến cáo: “Bạn có thể giảm bớt khả năng gây hại của triclosan bằng cách hạn chế việc sử dụng những sản phẩm chứa lượng lớn chất này nhưng không thật cần thiết, chẳng hạn như sử dụng xà phòng rửa tay”. Tuy nhiên, những sản phẩm như kem đánh răng bạn nên sử dụng vì có chứa một lượng nhỏ triclosan giúp ngăn ngừa viêm nướu và mức độ phơi nhiễm thấp không có khả năng gây hại, GS. Hammock cho biết. b. Phthalates Đây là một hợp chất hóa học nguy hiểm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe và sự phát triển của cơ thể, gây suy giảm miễn dịch, tổn hại gan thận, rối loạn nội tiết và ung thư. Nghiêm trọng hơn, chất này có thể gây tác hại đến sinh sản khi những phụ nữ có hàm lượng phthalates trong máu càng cao thì nguy cơ thai nhi bị dị tật càng cao. Một trong những sản phẩm chứa rất lớn hàm lượng hóa chất nguy hiểm này phải kể đến là các loại sáp thơm khử mùi. Nếu sử dụng liên tục trong thời gian dài cơ thể bạn sẽ bị nhiễm độc. Vì thế, bạn nên chọn giải pháp khử mùi phòng bằng cách đặt những chiếc lưới khử mùi Wave Fresher với hương tinh dầu tự nhiên hoặc máy xông tinh dầu sẽ an toàn hơn. c. Amoniac Amoniac có mùi hôi khai nhưng lại có rất nhiều công dụng, chủ yếu được dùng vào việc làm sạch. Trong gia đình, chúng được sử dụng làm chất tẩy rửa dùng để làm sạch lò nướng, lau sạch bụi bặm, làm sáng đồ dùng thủy tinh, đồ sứ và đánh bóng inox. Mặc dù vậy, chất này cũng được liệt vào danh sách những thành phần nguy hiểm gây ô nhiễm môi trường và gây nguy hiểm cho con người. Nếu dùng những sản phẩm có nồng độ amoniac từ 3% trở lên có thể ngay lập tức gây bỏng da, mắt, mũi, họng và đường hô hấp, thậm chí gây mù và tổn thương phổi. d. Butoxyethanol Hóa chất Butoxyethanol thường được sử dụng như một chất để tạo mùi, có hương thơm mật ngọt. Chất này được tìm thấy trong dầu gội, mascara, sản phẩm chăm sóc tóc, thuốc nhuộm quần áo, chất tẩy,… Các tác hại tiềm ẩn của chất này phải kể đến là bán phụ tùng máy chà sàn: viêm họng, hen suyễn, kích ứng da, ảnh hưởng đến sinh sản, tăng nguy cơ ung thư,… Như vậy, Ana vừa chia sẻ đến bạn 4 hóa chất nguy hiểm độc hại có trong các sản phẩm gia đình. Qua đó, bạn có thể hạn chế sử dụng những sản phẩm chứa các chất này, hoặc thay thế bằng các sản phẩm hữu cơ để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho bản thân và gia đình.


----------

